#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-27
<johnnywhite> boas
<pain> Ola!!
<pain> Alguem!!!
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-28
<BUGabundo> oh the moon is high, the pillow is bellow, time to shut, those that blink so
<BUGabundo> nite
<BlackFlag> Como faço para selecionar texto no terminal sem o mouse?
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-29
<BUGabundo> nite
<BUGabundo> nite
<gouki> jalrnc, xhaker ping
#ubuntu-pt 2011-06-30
<eurisko> hell o
<eurisko> :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> anyone else need #GooglePlus invite? follow me at http://l.BUGabundo.net/Plus thanks!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-01
<jinjonBoo> boas pessoal
<jinjonBoo> ta aqui alguem?
<jinjonBoo> desculpem postar o meu problema aqui mas n encontro outra solução :(
<jinjonBoo> alguem q perceba alguma coisa de SQL? é um problema simples
<jinjonBoo> (axo eu)
<jinjonBoo> o meu problema esta aqui: https://gist.github.com/1057644              alguem me pode ajudar sff?? é SQL simples!!!!!!! please
<ProUbuntu> Qual o melhor editor para Python em ambiente Windows?
<andersonsouza> teste
<andersonsouza> opa
<nick12345> comum.MessageDoCliente@1033a6f
<nick123456> comum.MessageDoCliente@e45b5e
<nick12345> comum.MessageDoCliente@173ec72
<nick123456> comum.MessageDoCliente@8997d1
<nick12345> teste
<nick12345565> testando cliente do charlie
<andersonsouza> TESTE TESTE
<nick12345> testando
<testeteste> teste
<testeteste> opa
<testeteste> aki
<andersonsouza> ?
<testeteste> ??
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-02
<BUGabundo> GooglePlus hangout videochat at https://plus.google.com/u/0/110546133384368429145/posts/TTn5FsgA1B9 join us
<brasiil6699> ola]!
<BUGabundo> boas
<johnnywhite> boas
<johnnywhite> alguem?
<jorge> boa tarde
<jorge> to com um pequeno problema será que alguem pode me ajudar
<jorge> estou tentando usar o aircrack ng
<jorge> mais quando rodo o seguinte comando
<jorge> sudo airodump-ng -w prueba -c(canal da rede) mon0
<jorge> ele tá me retornando a seguinte mensagem
<jorge>  CH 11 ][ Elapsed: 3 mins ][ 2011-07-02 13:44 ][ fixed channel mon0: -1
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-03
<nick12345> opa
<nick12345> opa
<nick12345> aki
<gerson> oi
<BUGabundo> boas
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Google is watching you. É possível que ele se esqueça de si?
<astroo-> http://www.ionline.pt/mundo/google-is-watching-you-possivel-ele-se-esqueca-si
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-26
<astroo-> 'Twisted light' carries 2.5 terabits of data per second
<astroo-> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18551284
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-27
<astroo-_i> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Rapaz de 18 anos cria site que põe privacidade a nu
<astroo-> http://expresso.sapo.pt/rapaz-de-18-anos-cria-isitei-que-poe-privacidade-a-nu=f735796
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-29
<dcosta> bom dia
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> bom dia astroo-
<dcosta> p0int:  FOO OR FOE
<dcosta> ?
<astroo-> conheces o projeto diaspora?
<dcosta> nope
<dcosta> que é o point ?
<dcosta> fr é de barato né
<p0int> astroo- boas
<astroo-> ola
<p0int> ;)
<p0int> nao percebi aquela do dcosta.... :x
<p0int> foo or foe? Oo
<p0int> fr é de barato?
<p0int> wtf? lol
<astroo-> sei la
<astroo-> deve ser codigo linux
<astroo-> piada...
<p0int> lol okay xD
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> oi
<p0int> dcosta o que foi aquilo ontem? Oo
<p0int> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<p0int> oi astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-06-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> p0int: tás ai ?
<dcosta> foe or foe ... é saberes o signiifcado ...
<dcosta> fica bem
<dcosta> OI
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-07-01
<astroo-_p> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ultimo mes para arranjar ajuda
<astroo-> depois e o fim do maior projeto de sempre para o povo ir para o esgoto
<astroo-> como esta agora
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-25
<disPlay> boas
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-06-29
<whatsyourname> anybody here?
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cowabunga> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-06-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-06-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-06-29
<Exterminador> opa.. eu nunca desconfiei
<Exterminador> q houvesse canal de ajuda em pt.. :x desconfiei pelo teu nick, gsilvapt
<Exterminador> :)
<gsilvapt> oops, sorry pela demor
<gsilvapt> demora*
<gsilvapt> Claro que há, tal como há uma comunidade portuguesa de utilizadores de Ubuntu :)
<gsilvapt> Btw, Exterminador, o canal não é de ajuda. É da comunidade portuguesa. Não há melhor sítio que o ubuntu ou o google para auda ;)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-01
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-03
<astroo> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-06-27
<netherworld> gsilvapt: ubuntulog2 YoBoY ola!
<gsilvapt> Olá, netherworld
<netherworld> gsilvapt: estou a oferecer contas SSH e Web Host gratuito.
<netherworld> Estas interessado?
<netherworld> O hardware eh muito poderoso! :)
<gsilvapt> Como assim, gratuito? Nada é de borla neste mundo :)
<gsilvapt> Não tenho nenhum projeto ou destino para isso mas posso ficar com um slot para qualquer coisa que surja
<netherworld> gsilvapt: o meu servico eh gratuito. A unica maneira de lucrar com isto para mim eh atraves de donativos.
<netherworld> gsilvapt: ta bem!
<netherworld> gsilvapt: o nosso site eh este: https://www.thunix.org
<gsilvapt> Basicamente, arranjas-me um servidor SSH de borla?
<netherworld> E estamos no ##thunix se quiseres socializar connosco. :)
<gsilvapt> aliás, uma VM
<netherworld> gsilvapt: sim, e web hosting tambem.
<netherworld> Nao esta numa VM.
<gsilvapt> Podemos ver isso da máquina, embora não tenha destino para ela. Talvez testing no futuro
<netherworld> Ta bem! :)
<gsilvapt> Quando queres passar isso, netherworld ?
<netherworld> gsilvapt: vou sair agora do trabalho. Chego a casa daqui por 1 hora e podemos ver isso. :)
<gsilvapt> Deal. Não sei se estarei, mas deixa coisas no bouncer que depois respondo ;)
<netherworld> Ta bem. :)
<netherworld> Ate ja!
<hexhaxtron> gsilvapt: ola! Ja cheguei a casa.
<gsilvapt> hey, hexhaxtron
<hexhaxtron> gsilvapt: hey!
<hexhaxtron> gsilvapt: que username queres?
<gsilvapt> Hum. pode ficar o meu, gsilvapt
<hexhaxtron> Espera.
<hexhaxtron> gsilvapt: junta-te a nos no ##thunix :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-06-28
<alchimista> gsilvapt, algum evento em mente, cá p o Porto?
<gsilvapt> alchimista, ainda estou a sondar para saber quantos somos cá do norte e se há interesse no pessoal. Tinha ideia de começar a fazer alguma coisa mais regularmente também, para não ser sempre em Lisboa, ou até só em Lisboa.
<gsilvapt> Até agora, surpreende-me não haver ninguém do Porto, só pessoal das redondezas. Mas vamos esperar e ver quem surge para ver se há possibilidade de fazer algo :)
<gsilvapt> Interessado? :)
<alchimista> concordo, nem que seja p juntar a malta. Ultimamente tenho usado o Fedora, mas queria ver se instalava o novo ubuntu, mas preciso de ajuda p instalar ao lado do fedora (nunca consegui com partições personalizadas)
<alchimista> yap, interessado, só tenho pouca disponibilidade aos sábados
<gsilvapt> Lá está, saber as disponibilidades fazia parte da minha quest de sondar o pessoal para poder organizar as coisas, arranjar local, etc
<gsilvapt> E era para isso mesmo que as reuniões seriviram. Partilhar ideias, avançar com algumas iniciativas (se surgirem), espalhar a palavras, trocar impressões ou até ir mais técnico e ver algumas formas de contribuiir como o packaging e afins
<gsilvapt> Debian-based, posso dar uma ou outra ajuda talvez. Outras distribuições de Linux não são o meu forte :P Não duvido que me consiga adaptar, apenas nunca usei.
<gsilvapt> (A base é a mesma, não haverá de ser muito difícil :P )
<alchimista> o meu problema é mesmo como ubuntu, sempre tive o ubuntu instalado, e depois outra distro ao lado, mas com o ubuntu sempre instalado primeiro, neste momento tenho espaço livre p instalar o ubuntu mas ainda n consegui, e n quero formatar tudo
<alchimista> tem alguma página onde liste quem colabora com o ubuntu, em portugal?
<gsilvapt> Não precisas de formatar tudo e instalar o Ubuntu é super fácil. Eles criaram as imagens de uma forma mesmo simples e direta. Posso depois ver isso contigo, mesmo que não façamos nenhum meetup.
<gsilvapt> Em relação á lista de contribuidores para as comunidades Ubuntu, em Portugal, só me recordo da lista no Launchpad. No site oficial creio que só esteja a malta que gere o grupo e as páginas
<gsilvapt> LP: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pt/+members#active
<gsilvapt> Site: https://ubuntu-pt.org/a-comunidade/quem-somos/
